# NO MUSIC ALLOWED!!!



## Queenofthepak (Apr 29, 2016)

This driver is amazing.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Not every life matters. I see at least one that we can do without.


----------



## Aerodrifting (Aug 13, 2017)

And that is why I don't pick up from Inglewood so I don't get sissies like that.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Hell no!!! 

I would have gone to jail and he would have gone to the hospital for having that phone shoved 2 miles up his backside...


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Cedric and Bob.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Can I just say...they called him the N-word over and over...and M'fer...and taunted this driver over and over. Finally at the end of the video he calmly reaches up and turns off his camera. Uh oh


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

That driver I give a lot of respect. He could have easily seriously injured the guys.

Me personally I would have ended trip and made my way to the back door and told them to get out !!

This younger generation of self entitlement.

Knock the self entitlement off your as*. And if they made racial remarks to this driver they should be locked up for a hate crime.

I hate scum kids like that. Knowing these guys and told the driver I am a celebrity because I took a picture with the Kartrashians.

You ever get those wannabe celebrities who tell you know who I am? I like hmm NO unless your Denzel Washington assho**


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Lol. Pax in the middle: "We're gay!"

Uh..... no shit...


----------



## Queenofthepak (Apr 29, 2016)

I wish I could say that I have it in me to respond in the manner this driver did, but I am very aware of myself...I do not have it in me!!!


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

OCJarvis said:


> Hell no!!!
> 
> I would have gone to jail and he would have gone to the hospital for having that phone shoved 2 miles up his backside...


Good idea. Not sure what the sound would be from the phone vibrating up his bootyho**


----------



## yomomma (Aug 31, 2017)

LOL...I am being racially profiled and your driver is racist against gay people. 

That driver is the best.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Drop in on Shawn's Facebook and let him know how proud we all are of him!

https://www.facebook.com/shawn.lettman.7


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Drop in on Shawn's Facebook and let him know how proud we all are of him!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/shawn.lettman.7


That driver should be given an award !! UBer should send out a newsletter like they do about special drivers and say look at how professional our drivers handle the GAY community who gets out of hand.

Straight lives matter !!


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

I don’t see a video in the OP? Can someone link me to the video, thanks.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Me neither. It would have gone from 0 to 100 really fast.



Queenofthepak said:


> I wish I could say that I have it in me to respond in the manner this driver did, but I am very aware of myself...I do not have it in me!!!


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

OCJarvis said:


> Me neither. It would have gone from 0 to 100 really fast.


Yes you do. May the force be with you young Jedi. Just use your Jedi skills and throw there ass** out of the car without touching them.

Hey can a back seat ejector be frabricated? Meaning when the pax gets out of hand you simply pull over hit a button and it ejects your a** out of the the car automatically

Then you can play this while they are being ejected


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I'd pay good money to see this pax crushed by a random meteorite.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> I don't see a video in the OP? Can someone link me to the video, thanks.


If you can't see it on here....it's on his Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/shawn.lettman.7


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

My heart goes out to the driver, how he kept his cool, I do not know. I was actually sitting here considering driving on this Friday night, after watching this I am seriously not so sure. I hope this does get huge on social media, this is the kind of thing people should see before signing up for this.


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

I think he said his number was [...] just in case anyone needs to get in touch... what a piece of trash. He gives Gay men a bad name


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

ratethis said:


> I think he said his number was [...] just in case anyone needs to get in touch... what a piece of trash. He gives Gay men a bad name


It's not about being gay. The problem is in society gay people tend to be victims of harassment however it just goes to show gay people have BIG mouths to and are no different then the rest of us.

They need to practice what they preach.


----------



## yomomma (Aug 31, 2017)

LA_Rides said:


> It's not about being gay. The problem is in society gay people tend to be victims of harassment however it just goes to show gay people have BIG mouths to and are no different then the rest of us.
> 
> They need to practice what they preach.


The lisp is what makes it annoying, other than that those types of paxes are all the same.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

LA_Rides said:


> That driver I give a lot of respect. He could have easily seriously injured the GAY guys.
> 
> Me personally I would have ended trip and made my way to the back door and told them to get THE ***** OUT !!
> 
> ...


Spoiler alert please as I didnt realize they were gay till the end of the video lol

The driver should stand guard over in england with the big hat lol


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

UberLaLa said:


> If you can't see it on here....it's on his Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/shawn.lettman.7


Wow, thanks.

Basically the difference between a real man and a sissy in a nutshell here.


----------



## Sooperuber (Apr 13, 2018)

Wow is right as 99% of us would have reacted differently in terms of being less passive. He has my full respect.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

ratethis said:


> I think he said his number was [] just in case anyone needs to get in touch... what a piece of trash. He gives Gay men a bad name


Already texting this idiot
This should be fun

Sending him link to this thread


----------



## Queenofthepak (Apr 29, 2016)

Sooperuber said:


> Wow is right as 99% of us would have reacted differently in terms of being less passive. He has my full respect.


I started blacking out and seeing red when he put the phone in his face!!! So I know I would have reacted differently.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

The line in Pulp Fiction, something about pipe-hittin’, I see it in this creature’s near future. Driver won’t have to do anything, lotta people going to be lining up. Wouldn’t be too surprised if mouthy wasn’t alive a week from now.


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

Wow.... That partner has skills. I couldn't have lasted that long. When he was out of my car I would have drove off and his friends would have been dropped off down the street. They knew whats up and got out of the car, and knew the 8 dollars is not worth all that...


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Geezuz, how is that guy such a saint?

He's way smarter then me, I would have rolled those aholes up.



LA_Rides said:


> It's not about being gay. The problem is in society gay people tend to be victims of harassment however it just goes to show gay people have BIG mouths to and are no different then the rest of us.
> 
> They need to practice what they preach.


Where? Where does this harassment take place? Or is I it a case of "I'm being harassed so it must be because I am gay" ? So tire of people that think they are so perfect that the only reason they are facing some adversity has to be something discriminatory. Sometimes an ahole is just an ahole because he is an ahole.


----------



## Red (Nov 8, 2014)

This is hilarious. Thanks!!!


----------



## somedriverguy (Sep 6, 2016)

uberist said:


> Geezuz, how is that guy such a saint?
> 
> He's way smarter then me, I would have rolled those aholes up.
> 
> Where? Where does this harassment take place? Or is I it a case of "I'm being harassed so it must be because I am gay" ? So tire of people that think they are so perfect that the only reason they are facing some adversity has to be something discriminatory. Sometimes an ahole is just an ahole because he is an ahole.


There's an awesome Key and Peele bit on this.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

"I'm a legal citizen that voted for Trump" LMFAO

Goddamn this was funny.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Drama Queens. 


Hate em but you gotta be extra patient with them they swear they are above the law. If you don't have patience Uber is not the job for you.


----------



## IdoThisPartTime (Nov 12, 2017)

Prolly dumbest gay dude ever, what’s her Venmo, I’ll send her $8.01 to shut her up. 

She sounds so confused about everything but acts very knowledgeable.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

"_The video pretty much speaks for itself has to what happen but what the video doesn't show is what happened next. After the end of the video, i had to also call the police for myself expressing my concerns and fear of what will happen if i was not assisted. Luckily there was no physical confrontation but the company i drive with felt it necessary to cancel my account pending investigation. Unfortunately expenses weren't suspended and I am left to dig myself out of an awfully stressful predicament. I didn't ask for this nor did i want this. I know America is better than this and despite the hate we have to deal with from a few, my heart tells me, the world is mostly good. I ask for help, So i can get myself off the ground and back to providing for my family again. Any and every help offered will be greatly appreciated even the prayers for my family and myself._"
https://www.gofundme.com/insulted-but-not-broken

"_Racially profiled because I'm not black._"
"_I'm in the vehicle right now_" he says, as he steps out.

If anything, it was _intellect profiling_ because that twerp of a pax is clearly an entitled idiot!


----------



## Joey101 (Mar 26, 2016)

Queenofthepak said:


> This driver is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1883115848409750





Queenofthepak said:


> This driver is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1883115848409750





Queenofthepak said:


> This driver is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1883115848409750





Queenofthepak said:


> This driver is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1883115848409750


I call that video the face of USA 2018 
my heart goes for that driver he is a true hero 
Uber should respect drivers like that !!!!!
That's why I don't drive at nights I prefer to drive with working people students they are the best 
I am not ready to risk myself for that job 
Los Angeles at night can be very risky you don't know who is getting to your car 
That gay guy is super racist and very lucky too who knows if it was a different driver I am not sure that piece of s***** t will still be in 1 piece 
I wonder if there is a legal option here to take this racist to court for hate crime looks like he didn't have no problem to use the N word and was very proud of himself 
As a Jew i feel like he heart me too
If anybody here feel and think like me we don't need Uber to take this guy to court let's join together and find the right atterny to move on
I would to see that s******t head pays lots and lots of $$$$$$$$$$ to that driver


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

KD_LA said:


> "_The video pretty much speaks for itself has to what happen but what the video doesn't show is what happened next. After the end of the video, i had to also call the police for myself expressing my concerns and fear of what will happen if i was not assisted. Luckily there was no physical confrontation but the company i drive with felt it necessary to cancel my account pending investigation. Unfortunately expenses weren't suspended and I am left to dig myself out of an awfully stressful predicament. I didn't ask for this nor did i want this. I know America is better than this and despite the hate we have to deal with from a few, my heart tells me, the world is mostly good. I ask for help, So i can get myself off the ground and back to providing for my family again. Any and every help offered will be greatly appreciated even the prayers for my family and myself._"
> https://www.gofundme.com/insulted-but-not-broken
> 
> "_Racially profiled because I'm not black._"
> ...


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

IdoThisPartTime said:


> Prolly dumbest gay dude ever, what's her Venmo, I'll send her $8.01 to shut her up.
> 
> She sounds so confused about everything but acts very knowledgeable.


I found her Venmo DM me for more information.


----------



## AuxCordTherapy (Jul 14, 2018)

LolIKnow said:


> I found her Venmo DM me for more information.


Lol


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> View attachment 264626


Last time I donated to one of these the person incharge took the 400k donated to the homesless guy and they retired.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

LolIKnow said:


> Last time I donated to one of these the person incharge took the 400k donated to the homesless guy and they retired.


And? 
I hope he does retire


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> And?
> I hope he does retire


I do so too.. We all deserve that good life after all the bs we have to put up with.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Hope this doesn’t turn out to be fake.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

Joey101 said:


> I call that video the face of USA 2018
> my heart goes for that driver he is a true hero
> Uber should respect drivers like that !!!!!
> That's why I don't drive at nights I prefer to drive with working people students they are the best
> ...


Why would you call that the face of the USA? Unless you Mean how Great the driver is.

The USA if freaking great but a small percentage are like those pax.

Judging the entire USA by what a small percentage of people do is like me Judging ALL gays by what this guy did. It would be unfair stupid and crazy to do that.


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

uberist said:


> Why would you call that the face of the USA? Unless you Mean how Great the driver is.
> 
> The USA if freaking great but a small percentage are like those pax.
> 
> Judging the entire USA by what a small percentage of people do is like me Judging ALL gays by what this guy did. It would be unfair stupid and crazy to do that.


I think this has been blown way out of proportion. When I originally brought up the pax being gay that was NOT meant to mean all gays are like that.

What I was trying to express is that gays complain about equality and respect but yet there conduct on many occasions is the complete opposite.

Practice what you preach. Also there is no reason to bring up I'm gay and being descriminated upon when your doing it for personal gain. Kinda like gay baiting. We're you act disrespectful then throw up the gay flag and say your being descriminated.

That's a big crock of shi*


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

I don't normally post shit like this but this guy deserves it.

Long story short this guy is a ****ing saint. He has the patience of Job. I'd have snapped the mouthy asswipe's little pencilneck after about 2 minutes. The video, while long, is worth seeing:

The video is a tutorial in dealing with little asswipes. It's also reason those of you that don't have a dashcam should get one yesterday. The recent music discussion is relevant here too.

For those of you with the attention span of a flea:

*drivers picks up mouthy asswipe

*mouthy asswipe asks for music

*driver declines

*mouthy asswipe spends at least the next 20 minutes running his yap, including calling the cops twice

*mouthy asswipe calls Lyft customer service and cusses Rovil out

*mouthy asswipe calls the driver all sorts of names, including the N word

*driver remains stonefaced throughout the entire incident

*Lyft, in their infinite wisdom, deactivates the driver while they do their very thorough investigation *snicker*

*drivers sets up GoFundMe page to help make ends meet

It's worth watching. If you can help the dude out all the better.

LowIQCrazyMika you'll find it entertaining because the guy is a minority gay Trump voter.


----------



## Ubingdowntown (Feb 25, 2017)

Queenofthepak said:


> This driver is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1883115848409750


Lot of respect to you. Not sure I could of demonstrated with the same constraint.


----------



## LA_Rides (May 17, 2015)

LolIKnow said:


> Last time I donated to one of these the person incharge took the 400k donated to the homesless guy and they retired.


The internet is filled with Scammers. I bet you right this very min there are tons of gofundme Scams going on right now.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

I am a pretty easy going guy. But if I'm being completely honest, when he put his phone in my face or called me a piece of shitt I doubt I could have restrained myself. And I know some of you guys from meetups and offline. I am absolutely positive no more than a couple minutes into this video the pax's phone would be recording the inner workings of his colon if it had happened to some of you. But the correct play is what this driver did. But I suspect few would be able to exercise such restraint.


----------



## LowIQCrazyMika (Jul 16, 2017)

New2This said:


> LowIQCrazyMika you'll find it entertaining because the guy is a minority gay Trump voter


I would never put up with garbage like this.
I could care less about what political party he supports...
I would park and kick that asswipe out of the car.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

LowIQCrazyMika said:


> I would never put up with garbage like this.
> I could care less about what political party he supports...
> I would park and kick that asswipe out of the car.


Agreed most would do this here. All would want too


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

yankdog said:


> I am a pretty easy going guy. But if I'm being completely honest, when he put his phone in my face or called me a piece of shitt I doubt I could have restrained myself. And I know some of you guys from meetups and offline. I am absolutely positive no more than a couple minutes into this video the pax's phone would be recording the inner workings of his colon if it had happened to some of you. But the correct play is what this driver did. But I suspect few would be able to exercise such restraint.
> 
> View attachment 264684


I have a kit for situations like this


----------



## tee hee (Nov 24, 2015)

this is the stuff we have to deal with. I get one of these crazies every 3 months or so.... 

I should record and put it in gofundme. I hope this guy gets paid 20K and more.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Saw this video on Facebook when it first launched.
Watched entire thing.

Something seems really off.


----------



## Chapindc (Mar 22, 2017)

That noisy little meaningless thing, a male ejaculation sewer is abt the only thing he's ever been good for... I think his time on earth is over due but seems to have luck on his side


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Saw this video on Facebook when it first launched.
> Watched entire thing.
> 
> Something seems really off.


Off how?

The mouthy asswipe called the cops. The video has his phone number on it. The L.A. Boards UberLaLa found his Facebook lol.

I'm not advocating people crank call him but I'd understand if they did


----------



## RIchB_IV (Feb 28, 2017)

Was well worth the watch


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

It's my natural desire to stay objective.
The truth usually comes out a week or two later.

I'm just a bit jaded due to people wanting donations for any little thing.
Don't mind me.


----------



## koyotemohn (Mar 15, 2017)

I would have made it on the news. Bigly. F dat shit.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

koyotemohn said:


> I would have made it on the news. Bigly. F dat shit.


I'd have a mugshot for sure


----------



## edgar10841 (May 15, 2018)

I would have immediatly called the police and press charges for trespassing, once your asked to leave you have to go. And once he put the phone in my face i dont know what i would have done, at the very least i would have slapped gis little self righteous hand of my face and i carry a taser so i might have tased his ass.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

I reacted worse for someone doing less when I called 911.
The trick is for YOU to call 911, not the passenger.
Also, I would not be in the car with them while they are in the car.
Too easy for them to slap at you or try to troll you like the passenger did a few times.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

Sometimes the answer is NO.


----------



## uberguyoc (Aug 2, 2018)

Queenofthepak said:


> This driver is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1883115848409750


PAX Privilege... what a punk. Get out of the car and get another ride fool.


----------



## Drakkor (Aug 8, 2016)

Jesus that guy has a good poker face. I wouldn't have been able to do that.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

Queenofthepak said:


> This driver is amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> __ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1883115848409750


Well, at least the little fruit knows who to vote for.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

This is a good reminder of why Pope 3.75 edict "Thou Shalt Not Play Thy Radio" is sage advice.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

New2This said:


> I don't normally post shit like this but this guy deserves it.
> 
> Long story short this guy is a ****ing saint. He has the patience of Job. I'd have snapped the mouthy asswipe's little pencilneck after about 2 minutes. The video, while long, is worth seeing:
> 
> ...


This guy said that his account is suspended "pending investigation". Unfortunately no driver can work Uberlyft indefinitely without being suspended due to false reports from pax. I, for example, have been suspended three times due to false reports. The longest wait to get reinstated was 4 days. In the mean time, I simply switched over the the other platform and worked on only that one until I was reinstated. I had a backup plan for the suspensions and I used it. I didn't set up a GoFundMe and ask for $10,000, lol.

It's 99% certain that this guy will be reinstated within a few days. Until then, he's going to make bank (he's up to $6,600 in "donations" already in 21 hours. A month's revenue in less than one day, for doing no work at all! Not bad, and I can't say that I blame him for being enterprising and making some money. But anyone who gives to him is a sucker.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This guy said that his account is suspended "pending investigation". Unfortunately no driver can work Uberlyft indefinitely without being suspended due to false reports from pax. I, for example, have been suspended three times due to false reports. The longest wait to get reinstated was 4 days. In the mean time, I simply switched over the the other platform and worked on only that one until I was reinstated. I had a backup plan for the suspensions and I used it. I didn't set up a GoFundMe and ask for $10,000, lol.
> 
> It's 99% certain that this guy will be reinstated within a few days. Until then, he's going to make bank (he's up to $6,600 in "donations" already in 21 hours. A month's revenue in less than one day, for doing no work at all! Not bad, and I can't say that I blame him for being enterprising and making some money. But anyone who gives to him is a sucker.


Normally I'd agree with you. On this one I have ZERO issues with people helping him or him setting up a GoFundMe page.

He deserves it for not breaking the little fornicator into pieces. I hope he makes serious bank.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

New2This said:


> Normally I'd agree with you. On this one I have ZERO issues with people helping him or him setting up a GoFundMe page.
> 
> He deserves it for not breaking the little fornicator into pieces. I hope he makes serious bank.


Yeah.... I'd have no issue if he'd said that he wanted some money from the public to compensate him for being insulted/having his feelings hurt etc. That'd be fair enough.

But the way he pitches it, saying that while his rideshare account has been suspended, his expenses have not... that's very misleading. How many expenses will he have had in the couple of days since he was suspended? Not 10 grand's worth. In any case, any sensible driver knows that you must have a cash reserve in place the given that Uberlyft can suspend or terminate with no notice, at any time for any (or no) reason.

It's just misleading. He does deserve compensation for being dissed by pax, but so do all the rest of us. JMO.


----------



## yankdog (Jul 19, 2016)

We've all known people who've been deactivated for much longer than a week for some bullshit reason and investigation. Well, maybe you don't. I do. I don't blame this guy for doing what he's doing. I won't give but more power to him.


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> I reacted worse for someone doing less when I called 911.
> The trick is for YOU to call 911, not the passenger.
> Also, I would not be in the car with them while they are in the car.
> Too easy for them to slap at you or try to troll you like the passenger did a few times.


If he left the car then the mouth could too easily have grabbed the dash-cam.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yeah.... I'd have no issue if he'd said that he wanted some money from the public to compensate him for being insulted/having his feelings hurt etc. That'd be fair enough.
> 
> But the way he pitches it, saying that while his rideshare account has been suspended, his expenses have not... that's very misleading. How many expenses will he have had in the couple of days since he was suspended? Not 10 grand's worth. In any case, any sensible driver knows that you must have a cash reserve in place the given that Uberlyft can suspend or terminate with no notice, at any time for any (or no) reason.
> 
> It's just misleading. He does deserve compensation for being dissed by pax, but so do all the rest of us. JMO.


Unless Lyft in their infinite wisdom deactivates him permanently.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

New2This said:


> I'd have a mugshot for sure


A mugshot would be the least of my problems at that point. This kind of situation carries the possibility of time behind bars.



New2This said:


> This is a good reminder of why Pope 3.75 edict "Thou Shalt Not Play Thy Radio" is sage advice.


That's what I don't like about some of these videos, that never show what happened before the confrontation. How did the driver say no? What triggered them to act out? Was there music playing before they got in the car?

This is why my thing is two fold. Not only do I not play music, but when they ask for this so called "aux cord" I tell them that someone from the bowels of FHP land punched the screen. If you simply say no, they take it as an offense because "the customer is always right". Usually people laugh and are surprised at how big of an FHP people can be.

Here's the thing. I never tell them they can't play their music. I just tell them it's impossible for it to happen on my unsuspecting car speakers. They're more than welcome to play their music to their heart's content out their phone speaker. Many have done so. The funny part? Their music isn't imposing this way because their phone volume can be all the way up but it's not raping your eardrum.

So I want to know how Gtown Driver would deal with this situation playing out in his car.

People don't think this can play out over music but it does. Everyone laughs at me when I mention this is a possibility but yet here we are. A driver suspended off the platform over music. The camera was an excuse they just wanted to ruin the guys life because he didn't bend over for them. No puns intended.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Jo3030 said:


> I'm just a bit jaded due to people wanting donations for any little thing.


Oh snap... and I was going to start a GoFundMe campaign so I could retire myself


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

3.75 said:


> That's what I don't like about some of these videos, that never show what happened before the confrontation. How did the driver say no? What triggered them to act out? Was there music playing before they got in the car?
> 
> This is why my thing is two fold. Not only do I not play music, but when they ask for this so called "aux cord" I tell them that someone from the bowels of FHP land punched the screen. If you simply say no, they take it as an offense because "the customer is always right". Usually people laugh and are surprised at how big of an FHP people can be.
> 
> ...


I think it's pretty safe to say that I don't think this would ever happen to me. Like I've said before the only music I hate so much that I wouldn't want played is like some twangy bluegrass stuff that nobody in DC/MoCo would really play any way. There's stuff that I don't really like listening to, but not so much that I would be like "nah no way we're not playing that on Friday night while you going to the spot! You cute blondes sit there and be bored with music that I like but you probably aren't cultured enough to like!" Just not that kinda person. I could never throw the cute blondes or sisters going to the spot in dead silence or have them drone out to whatever I'm listening to. Gotta have something jamming for them. Dudes too.

Plus I never had an aux cord in my older car and most of the pax didn't have one any ways when they requested. You need an aux cord to even get anything started so you can easily pull just not having an aux cord without having to look like a butthole to the pax. Not having an aux cord was just something that inadvertently happened since I forgot to get the aux cord out of the van of my old job. Worked out in the long run and I think I've only had one rider that ever busted out their own cord. If you don't have a cord 95 percent of the time that politely screws them over. Also I never do that butthole blunt "NO" stuff to respond to aux cord or charger. I always do something to play it off like "oh yeah usually I do but today" or "ah yeah i had one before but" and that always cools things like a cucumber in the fridge. Gives you an alibi like you're their friend but just couldn't hook it up today.

Newer car doesn't have aux port (newer cars just use USB but takes more time to set up so can BS that too) so I usually just say no aux and they get the idea. Anything can happen just like one day somebody can throw up in your car or one day some girl can flash their bra out the window, but generally I think how I work with the pax on it would keep me out of anything like this.


----------



## NORMY (Jan 2, 2017)

He should of played buju Banton boom bye bye lol


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

This is why I play on repeat on default for short rides.






Speaks a lot to me being a MoCo resident and that nobody is really just white or black. Plus beat is sick. Definitely gotten some pax compliments from it.


----------



## crowuber (Feb 16, 2018)

Does anyone know if we can legally pull some jag off out of our car by force if they won't leave? i don't care if uber cancels me, but any legal repercussions?


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

That was an entertaining video clip


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Driver has amazing resolve and an utterly depressing thousand-yard stare of "I don't need this sh--". Personally I would exit the car, grip my pepper spray, call 911 to report trespass with threats issued, and wait for cops to arrive.

I want to see footage of what happened when the police showed up.


----------



## nomad_driver (May 11, 2016)

This guy is amazing.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)




----------



## Murrray (Oct 15, 2015)

This thread has "lyft bullshit", "crazy passenger" tags? Try this...

Drunk Lyft pax crybaby:






More insulting paxs:






More ***hole paxs:


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yeah.... I'd have no issue if he'd said that he wanted some money from the public to compensate him for being insulted/having his feelings hurt etc. That'd be fair enough.
> 
> But the way he pitches it, saying that while his rideshare account has been suspended, his expenses have not... that's very misleading. How many expenses will he have had in the couple of days since he was suspended? Not 10 grand's worth. In any case, any sensible driver knows that you must have a cash reserve in place the given that Uberlyft can suspend or terminate with no notice, at any time for any (or no) reason.
> 
> It's just misleading. He does deserve compensation for being dissed by pax, but so do all the rest of us. JMO.


The driver Shawn "Pepas" Lettman did a fb live video today giving his side of what went before and what's been said since.



__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=1888041011250567


The rider, Ronald "Robert" Ortez of NYC has already been fired from his job at CityMD, which may be the least of his problems.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Dude's already doubled his donations target from $10,000 to $20,000, lol, and he's up to 8 and a half grand now. For that kind of money I'd sit in my car and let a bunch of ginger beers curse at me for 20 minutes... any day of the week.

It'll be interesting to see how much Shawn Pepas can milk this for. I hope he does get his 20 grand - there are enough suckers out there.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Z129 said:


> I'd pay good money to see this pax crushed by a random meteorite.


How much you got ?

Will a tall building launched Rock work for you ?


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> How much you got ?
> 
> Will a tall building launched Rock work for you ?




I'm satisfied that the guy was fired. Not quite as cool as him getting squished by a ball of ice and rock from the sky but certainly less of a mess, and he also now has a chance to reflect and learn to be less of a piece of garbage to other people.



DollarFree said:


> The driver Shawn "Pepas" Lettman did a fb live video today giving his side of what went before and what's been said since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a good video. I like this guy a lot. He has a great attitude. This dude has his self-control seriously in check. Team Shawn!

I hope Lyft stands behind Shawn and I hope they publicly and permanently remove Mr. Ortez from the platform.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Murrray said:


> This thread has "lyft bullshit", "crazy passenger" tags? Try this...
> 
> Drunk Lyft pax crybaby:
> 
> ...


There is no way the woman in that first car would have ever got back in my car. I can't believe the driver didn't just leave her with the cops.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

LA_Rides said:


> I think this has been blown way out of proportion. When I originally brought up the pax being gay that was NOT meant to mean all gays are like that.
> 
> What I was trying to express is that gays complain about equality and respect but yet there conduct on many occasions is the complete opposite.
> 
> ...


That reminds me of my sociopathic ex who deliberately does things to make people feel uncomfortable. When he's told to leave he argues that he's being discriminated. People like this need to get certified as idiots.



New2This said:


> I have a kit for situations like this
> 
> View attachment 264685


I'd rather throw some glitter and play Vogue by Madonna


----------



## Rittz19007 (Nov 2, 2016)

This guy got a gofundme going because of this Was around 10gs last time I saw it 

I had a girl piss herself and then complain to me about the seat being wet I would take these guys anyday over the crap I dealt with


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I don't watch videos on this phone, but I can smell bulls*** when I see it.

I know a lot of gay men. None of them is racist at all. Some of them are in committed long term inter-racial relationships.

This one doesn't wash.

Christine


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Shawn Rules! Professional way to handle the situation ... He had the right temperament


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Ronald had to change his phone number. Dumbass.

I would have turned off the cam, walked around, thrown each the pax to the ground, and drove away. But, that’s just me.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I don't watch videos on this phone, but I can smell bulls*** when I see it.
> 
> I know a lot of gay men. None of them is racist at all. Some of them are in committed long term inter-racial relationships.
> 
> ...


You telling me white supremists have no gays?


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

DollarFree said:


> The driver Shawn "Pepas" Lettman did a fb live video today giving his side of what went before and what's been said since.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAH! Perfect! I'm so happy to hear this.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

LOL


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I don't watch videos on this phone, but I can smell bulls*** when I see it.
> 
> I know a lot of gay men. None of them is racist at all. Some of them are in committed long term inter-racial relationships.
> 
> ...


I've met plenty. Just like I've met other racist/bigoted/hateful minorities. Unfortunately, there's a small population of these people that feel better about themselves when they lash out, or bully others. It's like the kid in school who bullies kids as a result of being physically abused by his parents. It's an unhealthy way for a victim to feel powerful.

Also...DRAMAAA!


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

Holy Shit...the driver is a stone faced BAMF. I am never playing poker against him....

Also, fun fact, NY is a one party consent state so it appears that pax is the one that messed up on his facts.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> You telling me white supremists have no gays?


I've never met one.

Most gay men think that white supremacists are dangerous.

Christine


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I've never met one.
> 
> Most gay men think that white supremacists are dangerous.
> 
> Christine


But you realize how your comment sounds?

You think it's fake because YOU haven't met a racist gay man.

So if I know a lot of straight men and none are racist, does that mean straight men are not racist?
I've never met one so it must be.



Christinebitg said:


> I don't watch videos on this phone, but I can smell bulls*** when I see it.
> 
> I know a lot of gay men. None of them is racist at all. Some of them are in committed long term inter-racial relationships.
> 
> ...


It's actually pretty ridiculous to think a gay man can't be racist


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

this might be an unpopular opinion, but i like it when pax play music! ive learned so many new great songs, why not offer bluetooth? if your car doesnt have it you can buy a bluetooth dongle for cheap, easier than aux that being said the man had no right to run his mouth.

what the driver could do is put in earplugs and blast death metal real loud to get the pax out, or just leave the car himself and call the police, let the pax just sit there and bark at the walls


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Geez that pax is going to have a lot more to worry about then 8 dollars getting refunded, pretty sure all that medical training he got went down the drain because it’s going to be real hard for him to get a job in that field with the job reference check. I dont nderstand why people would risk so much just to try and get stupid shit that they want.


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

LA_Rides said:


> I think this has been blown way out of proportion. When I originally brought up the pax being gay that was NOT meant to mean all gays are like that.
> 
> What I was trying to express is that gays complain about equality and respect but yet there conduct on many occasions is the complete opposite.
> 
> ...


I get what your saying, my response is based on the Utopia or nothing screamers. This country is freaking great! We run to the rescue of EVERYBODY we include EVERYBODY but the second some entitaled SCREAMER faces any adversity then they scream the whole entire USA sux which simply is not true.

I imagine these people could be driving their new dream car and run out of gas or get a flat tire and they start screaming THIS car SUX!

We all know these people, they are the kids we saw throwing a tantrum on the floor in public 20+ yrs ago why their parents stood there babbling some. "OH little sweet heart I want you to Express how your feeling about this moment I know you are a great wonderful creative boy/girl and I will validate your feelings, now let's work through this/I'll buy you the toy your screaming about"


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> You telling me white supremists have no gays?


Only a matter of time before gay supremacists emerge.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

We are proud Uber drivers. We are far more superior to everyone else.


----------



## Castaneda7189 (Apr 14, 2017)

The calm on this guys face. So passive and easy going. I need to learn this, especially when passengers think its funny to taunt me. I kick them to the curb, and don't even bother to finish the ride. No .57Cent a mile is worth the humiliation. Its situations like these that I have respect for people in which they are able to maintain their composure. Lesson in life...Be more like Shawn.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Only a matter of time before gay supremacists emerge.


You will be able to tell by the rainbow swastikas.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

RoWode12 said:


> I've met plenty. Just like I've met other racist/bigoted/hateful minorities. Unfortunately, there's a small population of these people that feel better about themselves when they lash out, or bully others. It's like the kid in school who bullies kids as a result of being physically abused by his parents. It's an unhealthy way for a victim to feel powerful.
> 
> Also...DRAMAAA!


Exactly. These guys were probably bullied by straights as kids. They become unhealthy mentally and when they grow up they bully like what you said, kids of parents that are physically abused. Rather that physically abused they are mentally abuse by a world where it's hard to grow up different and gay. I'm a gay 47yo and I see bullying within my community, gays by gays . Particularly the young ones. It's like a defective see mechanism, it's sad, I try to unemsrundeit and be empathetic but it's hard when you're treated as an outcast in your own community.

At the same time I've heard nunerous comments when I drive that are offensive. Joking about gay people, hoping their bars burn down when they saw a fire truck in front of one, jokes about taking it up the butt, I just have to sit there and be quiet . It sucks but you get used to it to a point . I just want to do my job unfortutthe world is filled with screwed up people


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

Guyinbp said:


> Exactly. These guys were probably bullied by straights as kids. They become unhealthy mentally and when they grow up they bully like what you said, kids of parents that are physically abused. Rather that physically abused they are mentally abuse by a world where it's hard to grow up different and gay. I'm a gay 47yo and I see bullying within my community, gays by gays . Particularly the young ones. It's like a defective see mechanism, it's sad, I try to unemsrundeit and be empathetic but it's hard when you're treated as an outcast in your own community.
> 
> At the same time I've heard nunerous comments when I drive that are offensive. Joking about gay people, hoping their bars burn down when they saw a fire truck in front of one, jokes about taking it up the butt, I just have to sit there and be quiet . It sucks but you get used to it to a point . I just want to do my job unfortutthe world is filled with screwed up people


No. You don't have to sit there and be quiet-just like I don't have to even though I'm a straight female.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> this might be an unpopular opinion, but i like it when pax play music! ive learned so many new great songs, why not offer bluetooth? if your car doesnt have it you can buy a bluetooth dongle for cheap, easier than aux that being said the man had no right to run his mouth.


Haha your mind is more open than mine when it comes to that. I think I have better taste in music than most pax. They do have the option to use my aux cable but they rarely ever ask and I'm glad they don't. Most of the ones who want to hear their own music they usually have earphones in and I can hear it - it's usually that mainstream rap or pop music that I just don't find as appealing as 90s hip hop and pop. I always have music playing though, and I usually change it according to what I think they'd like especially if the ride 15+ min. If unsure I just keep it on smooth jazz or lounge music playlist. I don't know how some drivers can drive without music...it always keeps the good energy going for me. Plus my brake pedal squeaks so music cancels out that annoying noise.


----------



## RoWode12 (May 12, 2018)

dnlbaboof said:


> this might be an unpopular opinion, but i like it when pax play music! ive learned so many new great songs, why not offer bluetooth? if your car doesnt have it you can buy a bluetooth dongle for cheap, easier than aux that being said the man had no right to run his mouth.
> 
> what the driver could do is put in earplugs and blast death metal real loud to get the pax out, or just leave the car himself and call the police, let the pax just sit there and bark at the walls


I'd be willing to bet, this had NOTHING to do with music...just like it had NOTHING to do with the Driver being "racist against gay people."

The pax was probably being a jerk or using the N word like in the video and the Driver politely asked him to get out after ending the trip. The pax refused to leave so he started recording.


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

I know they are comments I've heard all life and I'm not going to risk my safety for someone who calls people butt ****ers, anal assassin, flamer. I'm used to it all my life. I draw the line at *** but when you have three frat boys in your car who've been drinking and you're gay that would not be an easy thing to do, kick them out. I try to let it pass. It bothers me when fellow drivers make posts like these from this thread:
And that is why I don't pick up from Inglewood so I don't get sissies like that.

Lol. Pax in the middle: "We're gay!
Uh..... no shit...
drivers handle the GAY community who gets out of hand.
Straight lives matter !!

Basically the difference between a real man and a sissy in a nutshell here.

The line in Pulp Fiction, something about pipe-hittin’, I see it in this creature’s near future.
Well, at least the little fruit knows who to vote for.

He deserves it for not breaking the little fornicator into pieces

This is the same thing these gay bullies do but are from fellow uver drivers who bully themselves. Sad but that's the world. I take Uber and Lyft everywhere and thought I'd try part time driving. I always tip and show great respect. And so do most of my friends . Comments like these are just going to lead me to keep to myself and not tip. If that's how people feel


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

I would have just driven straight to the police department


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

This is why we need to bring back corporal punishment for adults. The punks in the backseat need to be tied to a pillory and whipped until they scream for mercy. Rinse, repeat, until their behavior changes.


----------



## Erik M (Sep 30, 2018)

This is why I don't engage period with *** queens like this! Phucking iritating!!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> But you realize how your comment sounds?


I am not concerned with how it sounds.

Perhaps you might recognize how some of the rhetoric from other people in this thread sounds.


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

The lyft support person was asking some pretty straight up questions and comments (according to the replies from pax) lol...interesting aspect of this as well.

Also why did the pax's tone change once the driver asked his one question, and his reply was seemingly nice, after insulting him for 10 mins...just interesting in general

Also can't get my head wrapped around why anyone would give all that information if they knew they were recorded without a side angle (perhaps wrongful termination lawsuit?) Just looking at this from all angles and if genuine wow..that pax was a severe moron. If you were recorded...wouldn't you just walk outside of the car to give your phone number? And who boasts where they work IF on camera lol...and who talks about multiple lawsuits, could this dude really be that stupid?

I am not calling it a hoax, just curious about those questions in general...

And why turn the camera off? Run out of SD card space? again just a general question lol

I think I have a few more questions but maybe I am just reading too deep into it lol


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

AuxCordTherapy said:


> I don't see a video in the OP? Can someone link me to the video, thanks.


YouTube pulled it for violation of their bullying policy.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> It's my natural desire to stay objective.
> The truth usually comes out a week or two later.
> 
> I'm just a bit jaded due to people wanting donations for any little thing.
> Don't mind me.


I know exactly how you feel about the situation as I feel the same way.

People literally cry out for donations for any single thing. It's quite disgusting. Don't people have morals any more?

I wouldn't be able to ask for donations even If I need the donation to be honest. Just not me.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

videos gone. anyoen got a working link?


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

UberwithDan said:


> videos gone. anyoen got a working link?


I snagged a copy. You can still view it from the gofundme page.


----------



## Clarity (Sep 20, 2018)

I wonder if that pax was high on something from the amphetamine family, especially since he just came back from partying. When too much is taken it can make one arrogant, annoying and they feel like it’s okay to overstep boundaries. He sounds like he already has those issues but I wonder if he took something that magnified it. He repeated a few phrases like 5 to 8 times too.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

wow. this dude deserves the money simply for not killing these mf'ers.


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Almost $14k donated so far..


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

beezlewaxin said:


> View attachment 264982


Amazing. Looks like he deserves it!


----------



## FlashedBlaze (Sep 30, 2018)

Out of all the rideshare drivers vs. passengers, this by far is my favorite driver. I can learn a lot out of this one, especially remaining patient and self-controlled is definitely worth it in the long run. 

Somebody needs to donate a dashcam to him. I hope he uses that money for legal costs, detail his car (or maybe purchase a new vehicle), and retire from rideshare.

I hope Lyft would start to advocate their drivers more after this rival video. Uber wouldn't care...

That driver has my respect!


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

I tried to watch the video on my desktop machine yesterday evening.

After about a minute and a half of it, I decided that it was the video equivalent of TLDR.

Christine


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> I tried to watch the video on my desktop machine yesterday evening.
> 
> After about a minute and a half of it, I decided that it was the video equivalent of TLDR.
> 
> Christine


But yet you still think the gay guy isn't racist because you've never met a racist gay.


----------



## CarpeNoctem (Sep 12, 2018)

Christinebitg said:


> I tried to watch the video on my desktop machine yesterday evening.
> 
> After about a minute and a half of it, I decided that it was the video equivalent of TLDR.
> 
> Christine


Yeah, i skipped through a lot of it too. There were a few parts that were kinda funny as you can practically read the drivers mind. Some mental eye rolls and 'can you believe this' type looks on his face.


----------



## jazzapt (May 16, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I don't watch videos on this phone, but I can smell bulls*** when I see it.
> 
> I know a lot of gay men. None of them is racist at all. Some of them are in committed long term inter-racial relationships.
> 
> ...


Milo Yiannopoulos. Look him up.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> But yet you still think the gay guy isn't racist because you've never met a racist gay.


At the risk of stating the obvious, neither of us has met anyone who was in that video.

Christine


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> At the risk of stating the obvious, neither of us has met anyone who was in that video.
> 
> Christine


At the risk of sounding obvious,
Did you watch the video?

I'm at least commenting on something I watched.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> At the risk of sounding obvious,
> Did you watch the video?
> 
> I'm at least commenting on something I watched.


Yes, I watched a minute and a half of it, before I turned it off out of boredom.

C


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Yes, I watched a minute and a half of it, before I turned it off out of boredom.
> 
> C


Boring has nothing to do with it. 
You're not informed on what we're commenting on and yet continue to comment as if you are.

There's a word for that.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Cableguynoe said:


> Boring has nothing to do with it.
> You're not informed on what we're commenting on and yet continue to comment as if you are.
> 
> There's a word for that.


Stuff it with your sanctimonious BS.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Stuff it with your sanctimonious BS.


Not BS and not trying to prove anything other than common sense. 
Saying a video didn't seem credible when you admit you haven't watched it isn't gonna fly with me.


----------



## FreakOfNature (Jul 2, 2017)

The dbag pax lost his job over this
https://www.lipstickalley.com/threa...rate-passenger-patience-is-a-virture.1877335/


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> Milo Yiannopoulos. Look him up.


You're confusing his un-PC-ness with racism. Don't be too upset. It's a common mistake. He infuriates leftists because gays are expected to toe the line of leftism and collectivism rather than express sympathy for libertarianism, classic liberalism, and individualism. He makes heads explode. Pink Pistols also makes heads explode by a similar mechanism.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

jazzapt said:


> Milo Yiannopoulos. Look him up.


That dude's quite the character. I lost it when he called Donald Trump his father. Not that exact noun but it might be taken the wrong way if I said "daddy"


----------



## uberist (Jul 14, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Only a matter of time before gay supremacists emerge.


Ahhh that's an oxymoron


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

uberist said:


> Ahhh that's an oxymoron


How so?


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

Queenofthepak said:


> This driver is amazing.


YouTube doesn't think so. The video has been removed.


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

Phoenix123 said:


> Wow.... That partner has skills. I couldn't have lasted that long. When he was out of my car I would have drove off and his friends would have been dropped off down the street. They knew whats up and got out of the car, and knew the 8 dollars is not worth all that...


8 dollars and 1 cent!


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

FreakOfNature said:


> The dbag pax lost his job over this
> https://www.lipstickalley.com/threa...rate-passenger-patience-is-a-virture.1877335/
> View attachment 265209


As Martha Stewart would say, "That's a good thing.".


----------



## gaealien (Oct 25, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> I know a lot of gay men. None of them is racist at all. Some of them are in committed long term inter-racial relationships.


You can be in an inter-racial relationship and still be racist. By your logic, men married to women are suddenly immune to being sexist assholes because they're in a relationship with a woman. That's not how that works. If anything, these relationships REVEAL people's shortcomings in these regards, it doesn't hide them.


----------



## Eber88 (Sep 3, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> But yet you still think the gay guy isn't racist because you've never met a racist gay.


(Some) Non-black gay men are very racist and anti-black. Take it from a black gay man


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

Seems like he got over 20k now.
Wow.


----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

If you listen carefully, what upset them originally was the sermon the driver was playing. I would have honored them their request for music, and pumped up some HILLSONG UNITED.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Jo3030 said:


> Seems like he got over 20k now.
> Wow.


Well we know what we need to have happen to take a huge hiatus from the rideshare business. Play some Kenny G while you down 18th street and get paid.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

gaealien said:


> You can be in an inter-racial relationship and still be racist.


Sure you can. But how likely is it?


----------



## gaealien (Oct 25, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Sure you can. But how likely is it?


I'm glad you agree.

I don't have a percentage for you on the likelihood. Racism is common in the gay community though. It is not an occasional issue but a pervasive one. A simple google search will provide you more context and a better understanding that I don't have the time to argue about the legitimacy of here. Good luck!


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Jo3030 said:


> Seems like he got over 20k now.
> Wow.


 You surprised? It is a scam. No doubt in my mind. But a good one in terms of acting and role playing. Nothing is legit here lol


----------



## LiveNLearn (Feb 21, 2017)

Clothahump said:


> YouTube doesn't think so. The video has been removed.


Something tells me lyft had something to do with that.


----------

